#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Online Marketing >  >  How can we leverage the "Bert Algo" to get more traffic?

## Katren

This is the right time to create the content that are super-specific. If your site lose the traffic, your pages ranks dropped, or in the search engine queries you aren’t ranking better. Don't worry just go and adjust your content based on the user experience or create new content that answers the questions people are looking for. Here’s way to adjust your content with the latest SEO update "Bert" that people will love. Check it out: https://bit.ly/33sQTO4

----------


## Bhavya

> This is the right time to create the content that are super-specific. If your site lose the traffic, your pages ranks dropped, or in the search engine queries you arent ranking better. Don't worry just go and adjust your content based on the user experience or create new content that answers the questions people are looking for. Heres way to adjust your content with the latest SEO update "Bert" that people will love. Check it out: https://bit.ly/33sQTO4


Katren,

Thanks for sharing this information about Bert update. It's very informative article, I am also working in a content marketing field so it's really helpful to me  :Smile:

----------


## Katren

> Katren,
> 
> Thanks for sharing this information about Bert update. It's very informative article, I am also working in a content marketing field so it's really helpful to me


Hey Bhavya, I hope this video also help you, Give your attention to These SEO Trends in 2020, This is found on the trusted platform, yes, Recently Moz has released this video on their Whiteboard Friday.

https://fast.wistia.net/embed/iframe/32992z82hm

----------


## Bhavya

> Hey Bhavya, I hope this video also help you, Give your attention to These SEO Trends in 2020, This is found on the trusted platform, yes, Recently Moz has released this video on their Whiteboard Friday.
> 
> https://fast.wistia.net/embed/iframe/32992z82hm


Thanks for sharing this video Katren, It's really useful , I got the chance to learn about BERT as well.

----------


## Katren

> Thanks for sharing this video Katren, It's really useful , I got the chance to learn about BERT as well.


Great to hear this from your end, we are in 2020, so I think it's really helpful who are in SEO field. I'm suggesting you to watch every Whiteboard Friday and get more details related To SEO.

----------


## Bhavya

> Great to hear this from your end, we are in 2020, so I think it's really helpful who are in SEO field. I'm suggesting you to watch every Whiteboard Friday and get more details related To SEO.


Yes, it's really helpful for the people who are in SEO field. Thanks for your suggestion Katren. Will do that.

----------

